# goofy brake lights



## lowNslo (Oct 8, 2004)

I searched through the posts and this is my problem. With the headlights out, when I step on the brakes the parking lights and the dash lights come on, brake lights work normal. With headlights on the brake lights are always on at about 75% brightness and also the third light in the back window. When I step on the brakes they come on to full brightness. No cruise control with the lights on because the brake lights are on. The brake safety interlock clicks when I switch on the headlights. I checked all the fuses and everything seems okay. Brake fluid looks good, e-brake adjusted properly. I almost got run into because someone could not see that my lights got brighter, maybe he thought I was riding my brakes. Anyway, thanks for any help, and I'll just keep checking, I'll post how if get it fixed. Sorry, long post.


----------

